# More Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I think I am ready for the Christmas season. I have finished 16 mini birdhouses, 14 ornaments and 6 bells. Only four showing but have two more drying after finishing tonight. I was asked by the Carnagie Arts Center to display some of them this next month. The bells are a first for me and are easy plus a lot of fun to do.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie my friend when you told me what you had been up to lately and the numbers I couldn't visualize it but holy cow... man that is a bunch of turnings! Excellent job buddy, those are really really nice! Looks like you have the ornament thing more than down pat! that DVR must of been smoking!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, great, beautiful, gorgeous, magnificent, brilliant, works of art, pity I don't have a book of adjectives!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good Gosh Bernie, are you decorating the White House this year?   

No wonder you been so quiet  

Nice job as always!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Good Gosh Bernie, are you decorating the White House this year?
> 
> No wonder you been so quiet
> 
> Nice job as always!



LOL.. .. good one Bob!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep Bob Uncle George wanted me to do the decorating this year.    Yes I used all the spare time I had to turn. With being on the road I wanted to turn as much as I could.


----------

